# Weekly Competition 2013-49



## Mike Hughey (Dec 3, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 R2 U F2 R' F R2 F2 U
*2. *F' R F2 R F' U2 F' U
*3. *F U F2 U R U' R2 F
*4. *R' F2 U F' R' F2 R' U2 R
*5. *F U' F2 U' F' R F2 U' R' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B U' L2 B2 D B' R B' R2 B2
*2. *R' B2 R D2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 F' L B2 U F2 U L' R2 D
*3. *U' L2 F D L' F D' R B D F R2 U2 L2 F B2 U2 F U2 R2 B2
*4. *F2 U2 B R2 F U2 R2 B U F2 D' R2 B' R' D' L' R2 F'
*5. *F' L2 U' D2 R2 B L' U F2 R U2 D2 R2 F2 R' L2 D2 R2 F2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B' Rw2 R2 D2 Uw2 Fw L' Rw D' Uw F R2 Fw' Rw' Fw Rw B' Rw2 R2 Uw' R2 Uw' B2 Rw2 D L R' D' Uw' U' R2 B2 Fw Rw2 F2 Rw R' Fw F' Rw'
*2. *Rw' U L Rw Uw2 L' R U Fw2 R F' R U2 Fw F2 U F2 Rw' U L2 Fw R Uw' U' R' Uw2 Fw2 D2 L Fw Rw' B L Fw2 Uw' B' F' L2 R2 Uw2
*3. *L R B' U' Fw' R F L Rw2 R2 F' U' Fw R' F R' U' Rw' B' Fw' D B2 F L' Uw2 R' D2 Uw' U2 Rw' Uw2 Rw B2 R' F L B Fw' Rw U2
*4. *Fw F2 L' Fw R2 F Uw L2 Fw U2 Rw2 Fw Uw' U' R2 U2 L2 Rw' Uw B R' B' Uw2 L R' D Rw2 B' Fw2 D Fw R' Fw Uw' Rw U' F L B' L2
*5. *L' R' Fw2 Uw F2 L' D Rw2 R2 Fw' Rw F2 L' D' Fw2 L2 Fw U2 Fw2 Uw' Fw2 F2 Uw B R2 Fw2 Rw' Fw2 U2 R2 F' D2 Fw2 F D Fw Rw2 R2 Uw2 U'

*5x5x5*
*1. *L2 F Uw Bw' Lw' Uw' U Fw Uw2 U Fw' L D Uw' U' L U2 Rw' Dw' Lw' Rw2 U' L U2 B' F2 L' Lw' Rw' Fw D U2 Rw' D L Lw' Rw' D' U2 L U B U' Fw' F Dw2 U' B2 Uw2 B' Bw Fw' Rw' B' Dw2 Uw U2 F' R Fw2
*2. *Dw2 Uw2 L2 Dw' Bw2 Rw2 Fw2 D2 Dw U' B' Uw' Fw Lw Fw F2 D Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 B Bw Fw' R Uw' U' Fw' F D U' Rw2 F D2 Dw' R Uw' F' Dw2 Lw' Fw Rw2 D Dw U Fw D F' R' D2 Dw2 Uw' L B' Bw2 Dw2 U2 B' Rw2 R2 F'
*3. *Uw Lw2 Bw R U L' Bw D2 B2 Uw U' Bw2 L2 Dw' L2 R2 Bw D2 Fw2 Dw2 R2 Bw Fw Dw2 Uw' B2 R2 B' L2 Rw' R' Uw2 L Uw2 R Bw D Dw2 Uw B Fw2 L' Lw Dw' U2 L' Lw2 F' Uw Lw U Lw2 B' Lw B Rw Uw' Bw2 R' B
*4. *D' Dw Uw' U2 L' Lw2 Rw R Dw' Fw2 Dw R' B2 Fw Uw U F' Lw Fw2 R B2 Rw2 Dw2 L R2 Fw Lw' Fw' Dw B Uw' U' F' D2 Dw2 F2 R' D2 U2 Fw' F Rw' F2 Rw D Dw' F Lw' Rw2 Dw2 U Fw2 D' Dw' L' Lw2 R B2 Bw2 R
*5. *Lw' Fw2 Uw2 L R2 F2 Dw Uw2 F' Rw' U' R2 Fw' R' Fw F2 D F' Dw2 Lw' B' Dw U' L Dw2 Fw L' Uw2 F' Rw Fw' L2 Bw2 Fw F' Dw2 U2 R2 Bw2 Fw' D2 Bw Dw2 Uw2 R' Bw Dw' Lw Bw2 L2 Rw2 D2 U' F2 L D Uw' L Rw R'

*6x6x6*
*1. *F2 L2 R2 B' 2F' U 3F2 F2 2R2 3U 2B2 2F' L2 F2 D' 2D2 2U2 L' B' 3F' 2L' 3U2 3F2 2F2 R2 3F 2L2 3F 3U2 2L 3F' L R2 2U' 3F' U' 3R2 2B2 3R 2D' 2B 3F 2F' 2L' 2B2 3U' 3R 2B2 2L2 2F' R 2D L 2B' 3F F 2R2 R 3F 2L2 2R 2D2 3F' 2L' B2 2B' 3F' F 2L' R
*2. *B 2U' U2 F2 D2 2U 2F' 3U 2L 3R' F' D' 3U' 2L2 3U R U2 B' 3U 2U' 3F2 3R D B2 3R2 2F2 2L2 3R' 3F 3U 3R' B2 3R' 2R' 3U 2B F2 2D 2B 3F' F 2L' 3R2 2R' R' 3U B2 F2 U' R 2F F2 2R2 2D' U L2 2L' R2 3F2 2F' 3R' 2B' U2 3F2 3U U' 2B2 L' 2L' U
*3. *F2 U' 3F2 2D L2 2F2 L2 B2 F' 2L F 2U2 B' U2 B2 2F 2D L 2D2 2U2 3R2 2D2 U2 2R2 3F' L 3R 2D 3U2 2L2 2D2 2L R2 D' L' 2L2 R' 3U' 3F2 3U L2 2L2 3F' L 2B 3F2 2D2 2F' 2R D' U2 L 2D2 B F2 L 2B2 D2 2B2 2L' 2D 2L' 2R2 R 2D' 2U2 U2 2L 3R' 2B2
*4. *U' 3R' 2D 3U2 U' B' 2B 2D L 2L 3U2 B 3F' D 3R' 3F2 F2 U 2L 2B 3F' R 2F' 2R 2D 2L R B D' 2B U' B D 2D 2U F2 3R2 U' 3F2 D' 3F2 2F 2L2 2F F2 3R 2B2 R2 D' R2 F 3R' 2R F 3U2 F L2 D2 2D2 3U 2R' 3U' U' 3R D2 F 2R R 3F 3U
*5. *B' L 3R2 3U L 3R' R' D 3F2 U 3R2 R2 2D' F2 U2 2F R' 2U2 2L2 2R2 B' 2B2 2U2 3R' 2F' 2U' 2F' D2 3R2 R2 2F2 2R' R2 3U' 2F R' 2B' 3R 2B' U2 B2 3R2 F2 3R2 R2 B2 L 2B U 2F 3R' 2B' 2D L' 2B2 2F2 F L2 D2 3F2 U2 F2 R2 2B2 3R 2D2 U' L2 2F2 R'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3L' 2B' 3F2 2F2 U' 2B 2L' 3R R 3U F2 3D2 3U U 2R2 B D2 U2 3B' F' U' 2R' D2 2D L' 2R 2B' D 3F2 U2 2F2 F2 L 3F2 2L 3D2 3U2 U' L2 D' 2D' 3U' 2U' B2 3L 3F' L2 2B 3F' 2L' 2F F' L2 2R R2 3F 2R' 3U 2L2 R B 2U' 2F F' L2 2D 3D' 2L 3R' U' 3L2 U' 3F' 3U' 2U' U2 2B' 2F' L2 2R2 3U2 R 2B2 2F2 F D 2B2 2D2 3L 2F2 3R' R 3U2 2U U F 2R' 2D U2 B'
*2. *3B 2F' 3R2 3U 2U' U' 3R 3D' 3F2 3R' R' 2B2 2F' R 3B 3U' U L' D2 2L R 2U2 L' 3L 3B' 3R' 2D 3D2 3F2 2L2 2R R2 F2 2L2 3D' 2U' 3L' R2 3F 2D 3U' L' 3L R 2B2 3U2 2U2 2L' 2B 3B 2U 2L' R 2F 3D' 2R 3F2 3U2 F2 3L 3B2 D2 R B2 2R' 3U' 3L' 2F 3D B 3D' 2L B2 L 3F2 2L2 3L 2D F2 3D2 B' 2B2 2D 2U2 3B2 F' 2L2 2B' 3B2 L 3B2 2F 2U L 2L D2 3F' D' L2 3L'
*3. *R2 2U F' 2U' 2L2 D2 2D2 3D' 2U U' 3F2 2F 3L2 3F' 3R 2R 3B D 3F' F 3U' U 3B' 2U 2L R' 2U2 2B 3R 2U' L2 3F 3L' 3R2 3F 2D' 3B' 2U 3B L 2L' 2R2 D2 3D' 3U 3F' 3R 2U' U 2L' U' L' 3U2 L' 3L' 2R 2B D 3D U' 3L2 2R2 U 2L2 B' 2B' 2R B2 3L' R' B2 3L' F 2U' U' 3L 2B2 3F2 2L R 3F L' 2L 3D2 3F2 2D' 2L' 3R 3D2 L' R 2D 3D 2R 2F2 3R 2U' U 3F F
*4. *3R' D 3R 2U2 U F' D 3D L 3L 3F2 D 2L' F' 3U 2B2 F2 3U B 2F' 2R2 D 2B2 L' R' 3D 2U' R' D2 L 2L2 F' D U 3R' D' 2R' 3U' U2 L' 3L' D2 2D2 3D' F' R2 2U' L R' U 2R' 3F2 3L' 3R2 U' 2R2 F2 3D F' 2L 3L' 3R2 2R' D 2L' U2 R2 B D' 3D2 3L' R2 2D F L' 3L 3F F' 3U 2L D' 3B2 3F2 2F2 L2 2B' 3L 3F' F 2U U2 3B F' 2R2 2B' 3U2 R2 D 3F' 2R2
*5. *3F' U 3B' 3R' 3F 2F 2L' 3F' L R2 2B 3L' 3R' 3U 2U 2F 2D' L 3D' 3U' 3F2 L' 3U2 R2 2U U2 F2 2L' R2 U L' 3R' 2D2 3B 2D' 3B2 3F2 D 2F' 3U' R B' 2B' 3R R' U' B 2B2 3B 3F' F' D 3D2 3U' 3F2 D F 3D2 B2 3R' R' 3D2 3R2 3U 2B L2 R' 3F2 2R2 3D2 B D2 2U2 2B2 F2 2R 2F2 2R 2B' 2F2 2L2 2R' B 2U2 B F 3L' U 3L2 B L 2U U' L2 2L' 3B 2R 3F2 2L' D

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U' F' U2 F' R2 F R2
*2. *F2 U R U2 F' U F U'
*3. *U2 F' R2 U2 F' U F2 U F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' B L' D2 L F2 B' U' F' L B U2 L2 F' R2 B U2 F2 L2 B'
*2. *R2 U' R2 U B2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 U F' L' U' F2 L U' F' L2 R U'
*3. *B' U' F2 R B' U D F R' F2 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 U F2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw' Fw' D Uw Fw' D2 Fw2 R B' L Rw' B D U2 F' D2 U F L' F U2 F' L' Rw2 D R B' Fw F' L2 Uw U' Rw2 Uw B' D Uw2 Fw' F Uw
*2. *Rw R Uw F R B' Fw2 Uw2 L Rw R' B2 Fw2 F Rw' F' L Rw' F2 Uw' F2 R U B' L2 R Uw2 F2 L' Uw' R2 Uw2 F L Rw' D2 F Uw2 U Fw
*3. *L2 Rw R Uw' U2 Fw F2 D2 Rw' U' Rw' R Uw B Rw' R' B2 Rw' R' F Uw Rw' R2 F2 Rw2 R' U2 R' Fw Rw' D F' D B' D' U L' Fw D R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 F' L' U Fw' F' Rw B2 Dw Fw2 Uw2 U' L2 Bw' F D' L R' D Lw Bw L' Bw D R' D' U2 Rw' Bw Lw' Bw' L' Dw2 Bw2 Rw2 Uw R2 Bw' Fw' Rw' Bw Rw2 Dw2 B2 D2 F D Uw' Lw Rw B2 U Lw2 Bw' Fw2 D' L U' Rw' Uw
*2. *U' Bw2 F2 D' Uw Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 Rw' Dw2 L2 B2 F' L2 R' Uw' L2 Bw' Fw2 F2 Uw2 Fw D2 Rw' Dw F' Rw F' Dw2 Uw' Rw R' Dw' Rw2 Dw' Rw F2 L Dw' L2 Uw2 Fw' L Fw Lw D U L' B Uw2 Lw Rw2 Dw2 B U' Rw D2 B2 Lw R2
*3. *Lw Rw2 R Dw Uw' Fw' Dw' Fw Lw' Rw2 B' F' R2 Dw2 U' L' Lw' U2 B2 Uw2 Bw' Fw2 R' B' Bw Dw' Uw Bw R' Uw2 Fw Rw Bw Uw' Bw2 F' Lw2 Rw' B Bw' Dw2 U2 L2 Lw2 R Dw Rw' B L Lw Rw' F R' D' B Bw2 Dw' R' D Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2L2 R' 2B2 L' R' 2B L 2D' 2L' D2 U2 2L 3R F2 2U F 2L R' 2D L' 3R D 2U' F' U L 2U' B D' 2B 3F 2F' F2 3U 2R B2 2F' F' L' 2R' F2 R2 3U2 U2 R 2U' 3F L' 2R' 3F' F 2L' 3R D' 2D 2U2 3F2 3U' 2L2 2R2 R 2F L 2B' 2D2 3U' B' 3F2 2F2 2D

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2U' 3R' 2R2 3U F 2U 3R2 2D' 2L' 3L B' 2B 3L 2R' 2U2 3L2 3B F D 2U2 B 2L' 2B 3B 3R' 2B D2 U2 2B' L2 3R B' L2 U' L' 3L2 D B' 3F2 D 3F2 F D' B 2L2 F' 3R2 F2 R U 3R R' 2U 3L2 2R' F' 3D 3U2 3F' 3D' R 2B2 2F 2D' B' L2 2B' 2F2 U' 3B2 2U 3L' 2F D R 3D2 3F D' 2U2 U F' R 2F 3D2 3U' U' L2 3L 3F' L U' 3F2 3R' 3U' 3B' R D' 3R2 F2 2R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 R U R B' R F2 D F L2 U2 R' D2 R B2 U2 R' F2 B2
*2. *D L' U D2 F' R' B' D L F2 U' L2 D B2 U F2 U2 B2 U'
*3. *R2 D2 F L2 B2 F' U2 B' U2 R2 F' U R2 F' L2 R2 D' U' L2 R B2
*4. *F2 U' L2 U L2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 U R B F2 D U L D2 R
*5. *L' D2 F' R' D2 F D2 F' D F B2 R2 U2 D2 B D2 R2 B' L2 D2
*6. *D2 B2 L' U' R' B2 L' D' F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F D2 B2 R2 U2 B'
*7. *B2 R2 U2 F2 L' R2 F2 L' D2 L B2 U F2 R U' F D' R' D U'
*8. *U R2 U B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U R2 D B R2 F2 U B2 D' L' F' R'
*9. *D2 L' B U2 R' U2 R2 L' F' R2 U' F2 U R2 U' F2 D' B2
*10. *D' L2 U F2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 D' F D' U F U2 R' B' R2 D' R2
*11. *R2 U2 F2 L' D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R' D2 B' F' R' D' U2 R2 F' U F'
*12. *D2 L' R' D2 F2 U2 B2 L' R2 B2 U2 F L' F R' B' L U' F L'
*13. *F' R' B D' B L F' U F' D' F2 R2 F L2 B' D2 R2 L2 F' B' D2
*14. *F2 R2 B2 D F2 D B2 L2 D' U L2 F' D2 L' D' F' U' R2 F' U' R'
*15. *F' R2 D2 B D2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 U R' U2 F2 D L B U2 R' U
*16. *L2 F2 U2 F' D2 U2 R2 F' D2 U2 R2 U' L2 B' L D2 U F U F' R2
*17. *U2 F' L2 U2 F D2 U2 R2 F U2 B2 L' B2 R' B L' R F2 U B'
*18. *D' L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 B' U' B2 L' D2 L2 B L F'
*19. *F2 L2 F2 U B2 U B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 R' D U2 L' U R2 D2 F R2 F2
*20. *R2 B2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U R2 F' D U2 B' U2 L U B F' U'
*21. *R F2 U2 L B2 D2 L' B2 L2 U2 R' D' U2 B' U R' B2 D2 L D B
*22. *L2 R' F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L2 R' F2 D2 U' B' L2 B L U2 R F R' F2
*23. *F U B' R U2 B' L U L' F D' F' U2 L2 F' L2 F L2 U2 D2
*24. *B' L F' R' U F' D2 B2 R' F' L2 F2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 B' R2 L2
*25. *U' L2 U B2 L2 D R2 U' R2 U' R' B' L F' R U R B' D' R2 U'
*26. *B2 R2 F2 D F2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 R U2 B D L' B2 U B' D
*27. *U2 L2 F L2 B' R2 F' R2 F' L2 F2 L' R' D' R B2 D2 F' L B' U2
*28. *L2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 D2 U' L2 B2 L2 F U B' R D R2 B2 R F R'
*29. *R U2 L D2 L' B2 L' U2 R D2 R' U' L B2 L B U B2 F2 R' B2
*30. *D2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 F' L' R2 B2 D U' R D' U R
*31. *L F2 L U2 L F2 L' U2 R' B F' R' D B U2 F D F'
*32. *U2 B2 U B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 R2 U L B' D' B2 F' L2 D B' U F'
*33. *L2 B2 U2 B2 L' B2 R2 U2 R D2 L F L2 R B' D' U' L' R' D' U
*34. *U B2 D B2 U' B2 F2 D R2 U R F' L' U' B D' F' U L2 B' L'
*35. *D' F2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 D' B2 D R' U' L R2 B' R2 U' L F' L2
*36. *R2 D2 L2 F2 R' D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R D' L U2 B2 U F U' B2 U' R'
*37. *F2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 U F2 L2 D2 U F' U2 R F2 R' B2 D U R B
*38. *B2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 F' R B2 F D2 R U' L2 F D' U'
*39. *D2 F2 L' F' B2 R2 U B L F U2 D2 R2 B' D2 R2 B U2 D2 F'
*40. *L U2 F D' L B U D' L U2 F' U2 B' U2 R2 B2 U2 B D2 F

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U' F R' U2 L B U' D2 L' B2 D B2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 U' D2 F2
*2. *D' U' B2 L2 R2 U' L2 U R2 F2 U L R' U' B' L' R' D2 B2 L2 D
*3. *U R2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 F' L2 U' R F2 L R' U2 B2 D
*4. *L2 F' L2 F2 U2 B D2 F D2 L2 D' U2 R' B' L' B' U2 F D R B
*5. *L2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 D R U' B' L2 D' L R' F2 U F

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D L F U' F' L F2 R' U R F2 D2 F R2 B U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2
*2. *L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D L2 D' F2 U' F D B' L' D U' B' L B D
*3. *R' B2 R2 U2 L' F L2 U L2 F U2 F B2 L2 U2 R2 F L2 B
*4. *F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 R F U' R' D' L2 D F R U'
*5. *B2 U' F2 U F2 D F2 L2 D' F2 D' L' B R U' R' F D U2 B'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F' U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B L2 F' L B F' R U L' B' D' R' F2
*2. *L D' R2 F B U2 D2 L' D F U2 L' F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L' B2 U2 D2
*3. *D2 B' L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U' L B' D B' D' R' U' B' L' D'
*4. *R2 F' R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B D2 F D L2 D B' D2 L D2 F' L
*5. *U2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 D' L2 R2 D' L2 R' B F' R' D' B' F' D R' U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 D' R2 U' F2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R' D' L2 B R2 B2 R2 F' U L

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F R2 U' F' U F2 R' U' R' U2
*3. *U R' F D F2 L2 D' B U' B2 U2 R B2 L' U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 L'
*4. *Rw F R2 D2 Uw2 U Fw D' Fw' L2 Rw' R' B D' F2 D Rw' R' Fw' F2 L2 F2 R B Uw2 Fw D Uw' U Fw' F L' Rw Uw' B2 Uw B D' L R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' F2 U R' F R U2 F2
*3. *R F2 L2 D2 R F2 R U2 R2 F2 D B2 U' L B' D U L' B2 U' F'
*4. *Rw' F2 R2 Uw' U2 Rw R Uw U' L2 Uw2 L2 D' Uw' Rw R Uw' Rw2 R B Fw' R Uw' L' Rw U' B D Uw' U2 L R2 U' L U Rw2 F' D2 U' B
*5. *D2 Uw2 L' B Uw' L D2 F Rw' Uw Rw F D U2 Lw' R' D' Dw' U' B Bw2 Fw2 D2 Dw' Uw' R' B2 D2 Uw U Rw Fw2 R2 F Lw2 Fw' R' F2 L2 Rw2 R' Uw' B R' Dw2 L F Uw' B Fw Uw U' Rw' Uw' B D' Dw R2 B2 F'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=0,d=6 / dUdU u=-4,d=6 / ddUU u=-2,d=-5 / UdUd u=-5,d=6 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=3 / dddd
*2. *UUdd u=5,d=-1 / dUdU u=-4,d=6 / ddUU u=3,d=-1 / UdUd u=-1,d=-5 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-5 / UUdd
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=6 / dUdU u=-3,d=-3 / ddUU u=3,d=4 / UdUd u=-5,d=2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=2 / UddU
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=4 / dUdU u=-3,d=5 / ddUU u=3,d=-1 / UdUd u=-3,d=-4 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=4 / ddUU
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=2 / dUdU u=-3,d=1 / ddUU u=5,d=-3 / UdUd u=2,d=-5 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-2 / dddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U' L B U L' B U L l b' u
*2. *U' R' B L B' R L B' r' b' u
*3. *B U R' L' B R' B' l b'
*4. *U' L U' R U' R' B' R L l' r' u'
*5. *R' B U' R U' B U' R' b' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(3, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) /
*2. *(4, -3) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, 5) / (0, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (-3, 4) / (-4, 0) / (5, 0) /
*3. *(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (6, -3) / (0, -2) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 0)
*4. *(1, 6) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (-1, 0) / (0, -2)
*5. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, 2) / (-3, -5) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 4) / (-2, -4) /

*Skewb*
*1. *D' U' L U L' D' L D' R'
*2. *R U R' D U' D' L' D'
*3. *U L R' U D' R L U' D'
*4. *R L' R' U D' L U D'
*5. *R D' L D L D' U' D


----------



## windhero (Dec 3, 2013)

*2x2*
6.87, 6.59, 7.33, 6.40, 4.34
best time: 4.34
worst time: 7.33
current avg5: *6.62 *(σ = 0.24)

*3x3*
16.12, 17.94, 19.72, 17.43, 21.16
best time: 16.12
worst time: 21.16
current avg5: *18.36* (σ = 1.20)

*4x4*
1:06.10, 1:02.15, 1:09.74, 1:14.10, 1:09.10
best time: 1:02.15
worst time: 1:14.10
current avg5: *1:08.31* (σ = 1.94)
*
5x5*
2:31.75, 2:39.57, 2:25.62, 2:34.26, 2:34.20
current avg5: *2:33.40 *(σ = 1.43)
best time: 2:25.62
worst time: 2:39.57
*
2x2-4x4 relay*
*1:40.70*


----------



## tengurocks (Dec 3, 2013)

Pyraminx=15.49, (18.80), (10.37), 12.36, 13.68= 13.84 

2x2=(6.91),( 14.48), 8.78, 10.72, 8.77=9.42


----------



## Roman (Dec 3, 2013)

3BLD: 42.96, 1:16.43, 1:04.58
4BLD: 4:02.53[2:05.67], DNF(3:38.37)[1:50.26]
5BLD: DNF, 7:09.69[3:23.65]


----------



## Meneghetti (Dec 5, 2013)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: *26


Spoiler



Scramble: B2 D' R2 U' F2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R' D' L2 B R2 B2 R2 F' U L
Scramble': L' U' F R2 B2 R2 B' L2 D R F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U R2 D B2
Solution: U2 F U F' U F2 L B' L' F L B F L' U2 F U' R F2 U' L' F B R' D2 B

On inverse scramble:
B' D2 R B' F' L // 2x2x2
U F2 R' U F' // siamese blocks
U2 L F' L' * F // EO
U' F U' F' U2 // AB3C

insert at *: L B' L' F' L B L' F


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 6, 2013)

*2x2x2*: 9.18 10.03 (10.47) (7.60) 9.01 = *9.41* // I am improving!
*3x3x3*: (19.91) 21.02 22.57 21.88 (23.36) = *21.82* //wow, first 5 solves in a few days
*4x4x4*: 2:11.93 (2:39.86) 2:07.94 2:14.32 (2:00.36) = *2:11.40*


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Dec 7, 2013)

*2x2 : *5.40, 5.54, (6.96), 5.37, (3.64) = *5.44*
*3x3 : *16.68, 17.63, (18.78), (13.56), 16.73 = *17.01*
*4x4 : *(54.00), 56.80, (1:05.08), 1:00.30, 1:00.08 = *59.06*
*5x5 : *2:01.34, (2:06.22), (1:45.77), 1:46.64, 1:57.94 = *1:55.31*
*6x6 : *3:02.04, 3:09.71, (3:01.62), 3:22.94, (3:31.91) = *3:11.56*
*7x7 : *(4:46.24), (4:24.21), 4:38.91, 4:28.26, 4:42.02 = *4:36.40*
*2x2 BLD : *42.72, DNF, 37.72 = *37.72*
*3x3 BLD : *2:25.56, 3:21.89, DNF = *2:25.56*
*Multi BLD : 3/4 (26:49)*
*OH : *40.14, (DNF), 53.05, 41.38, (37.72) = *44.86*
*MTS : *(1:02.01), (45.76), 47.30, 52.51, 48.87 = *49.56*
*2-4 relay : 1:26.92*
*2-5 relay : 3:17.66*
*clock : *17.76, (21.55), 18.58, (15.08), 17.23 = *17.86*
*Megaminx : *1:33.73, (1:59.76), 1:36.20, 1:37.74, (1:32.63) = *1:35.89*
*Pyraminx : *(DNF), (3.76), 5.61, 6.06, 4.92 = *5.53*
*Square-1 : *41.55, (48.84), 39.37, 34.34, (31.40) = *38.42*
*Skewb : *29.33, 24.66, (32.79), 20.27, (7.69) = *24.75*


----------



## Dene (Dec 7, 2013)

*3x3:* 16.73, 15.67, 14.37, (17.73), (12.85) = 15.59
*4x4:* (54.26), 1:04.26, 1:07.36, 54.92, (1:10.61) = 1:02.18
*5x5:* 1:36.26, (1:56.23), 1:55.72, (1:23.78), 1:42.48 = 1:44.82
*6x6:* 3:08.88, 3:10.55, (2:51.81), 3:21.51, (3:23.84) = 3:13.65
*7x7:* 4:51.97, 4:47.44, (4:53.75), 4:29.28, (4:16.07) = 4:42.90
*OH:* (28.87), 29.19, 31.88, (35.08), 34.36 = 31.81
*Megaminx:* 2:03.78, 2:13.19, (DNF), (1:52.44), 1:57.92 = 2:04.96
*Pyraminx:* (20.79), 11.27, (9.06), 13.44, 11.16 = 11.96
*Square-1:* (DNF), (22.52), 29.75, 24.15, 23.44 = 25.78


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 7, 2013)

Now that Skewb is official, will you be changing the Scrambles to be B instead of D?

2x2x2: 6.14 = (8.37), 6.96, 6.20, 5.26, (3.24)
3x3x3: 18.04 = 18.42, 16.87, (27.69), 18.82, (16.31)
4x4x4: 1:32.36 = 1:32.44, (1:36.54), (1:23.18), 1:31.36, 1:33.28
5x5x5: 3:01.31 = (3:24.51), (2:46.52), 2:49.33, 3:01.97, 3:12.63 Blah :/
6x6x6: 5:17.43 = (4:56.71), 4:59.57, (5:35.44), 5:30.76, 5:21.95,
7x7x7: 8:52.25 = (8.05.27), (10.08.32), 8:36.41, 9:10.82, 8:49.51 

2x2x2 BLD: 25.92, DNF(45.20), DNF(12.75)
3x3x3 BLD: 3:20.99, 4:52.61, DNF(3:31.09)
Multi BLD: (2/2) 8:43.17

3x3x3 OH: 38.11 = 41.72, DNF(41.67), 36.33, 32.09, 36.28
3x3x3 W/ Feet: 6:23.02 = (6:51.43), (5:40.29), 6:32.67, 6:21.5, 6:14.83
3x3x3 MTS: 1:04.06 = 1:01.76, (58.56), 1:05.53, (1:14.97), 1:04.90+
3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 48 moves spent too much time messing with NISS.


Spoiler



Scramble: B2 D' R2 U' F2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R' D' L2 B R2 B2 R2 F' U L
Inverse Scramble: L’ U’ F R2 B2 R2 B’ L2 D R F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U’ F2 U R2 D B2 

On inverse: 
2x2x1: D2 F’

On Regular w/pre moves F D2:
2x2x3: U F’ R’ F’ L’ U R’ U2

Add pre move B2 (F D2 B2)
All but 1 f2L pair: D B2 D’

Almost ran out of time:
On inverse w/ premoves D B2 D’ U2 R U’ L F R F U’
B2 D2 F’
eO F2L: R’ D’ R D R2 B R2 B’ R2 B R’ B’
OLL: F’ U F D’ F’ U’ F D
PLL: D R D’ R’ D’ F D2 R’ D’ R’ D R D’ F’ R’

Soultion: U F’ R’ F’ L’ U R’ U2 D B2 D’ R F D R’ D’ R D R D2 F’ D R D R’ D2 F’ U F D F’ U’ F B R B’ R2 B R2 B’ R2 D’ R’ D R F D2 B2



2-4 relay: 2:02.93
2-5 relay: 5:39.92

Magic: 2.28 = (2.63), 2.29, 2.03, 2.53, (1.90)
Master Magic: 5.84 = (7.16), 5.63, 5.82, 5.08, (4.60)
Clock: 26.85 = 25.95, (29.73), 27.31, (24.97), 27.28
Megaminx: 2:03.69 = (1:55.61), 2:12.97, 1:58.50, 1:59.60, (2:14.86)
Pyraminx: 17.36 = 15.14, (27.04), (9.71), 21.42, 15.53
Sq-1: 58.08 = (1:25.33), 57.42, 1:00.30, (35.18), 56.53 might be a pb single
Skewb: 23.07 = 21.32, (20.23), (28.67), 24.72, 23.17


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 10, 2013)

Skewb: 9.25, 24.16, 8.36, 6.30, 4.96 = 7.97

PB


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 10, 2013)

Results: congrats to Iggy, bacyril and stevecho816

*2x2x2*(28)

 2.07 Kurainu17
 2.35 Coolster01
 2.96 stevecho816
 3.14 riley
 3.26 BoBoGuy
 3.61 XTowncuber
 3.87 yuxuibbs
 3.96 natezach728
 3.98 bryson azzopard
 4.01 Tx789
 4.05 Iggy
 4.18 mycube
 4.56 MatejMuzatko
 4.76 SweetSolver
 4.93 tdm
 5.43 qaz
 5.44 bacyril
 5.55 PaintKiller
 5.73 larosh12
 5.75 rona3
 5.98 Regimaster
 6.14 Jaysammey777
 6.62 windhero
 7.62 Schmidt
 7.62 Gordon
 8.71 LostGent
 9.41 MarcelP
 9.42 tengurocks
*3x3x3 *(32)

 9.23 stevecho816
 9.51 Lapinsavant
 10.30 riley
 10.98 BoBoGuy
 11.38 Iggy
 11.68 mycube
 12.48 yuxuibbs
 12.94 natezach728
 14.79 bryson azzopard
 15.59 Dene
 15.77 tdm
 16.09 typeman5
 16.34 PaintKiller
 16.39 Regimaster
 16.40 qaz
 16.48 ajayd
 17.01 brandbest1
 17.01 bacyril
 17.37 Kenneth Svendson
 18.04 Jaysammey777
 18.36 windhero
 18.44 Mikel
 19.04 Perff
 19.12 rona3
 20.87 Schmidt
 21.79 notfeliks
 21.82 MarcelP
 22.11 larosh12
 30.87 LostGent
 31.02 Gordon
 31.78 ComputerGuy365
 37.60 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(19)

 37.52 stevecho816
 39.92 Lapinsavant
 49.66 mycube
 51.27 natezach728
 57.06 Iggy
 58.54 bryson azzopard
 59.06 bacyril
 1:02.18 Dene
 1:02.89 qaz
 1:08.31 windhero
 1:12.85 Spaxxy
 1:13.36 Regimaster
 1:24.49 tdm
 1:25.95 rona3
 1:28.19 Kenneth Svendson
 1:32.36 Jaysammey777
 1:46.80 Schmidt
 2:11.40 MarcelP
 2:44.59 Gordon
*5x5x5*(11)

 1:15.94 Lapinsavant
 1:24.02 stevecho816
 1:32.27 mycube
 1:44.82 Dene
 1:47.78 bryson azzopard
 1:54.58 Iggy
 1:55.31 bacyril
 2:33.40 windhero
 2:46.14 MatejMuzatko
 2:54.20 notfeliks
 3:01.31 Jaysammey777
*6x6x6*(5)

 3:11.56 bacyril
 3:13.65 Dene
 3:25.52 bryson azzopard
 3:55.06 Iggy
 5:17.43 Jaysammey777
*7x7x7*(3)

 4:36.40 bacyril
 4:42.90 Dene
 8:52.25 Jaysammey777
*3x3 one handed*(16)

 18.42 stevecho816
 20.42 yuxuibbs
 22.17 natezach728
 23.43 Lapinsavant
 25.00 Iggy
 28.96 PaintKiller
 30.23 bryson azzopard
 31.81 Dene
 34.69 Regimaster
 35.54 tdm
 36.18 qaz
 38.11 Jaysammey777
 41.65 Kenneth Svendson
 43.85 rona3
 44.86 bacyril
 54.05 notfeliks
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:24.72 Kenneth Svendson
 2:33.64 Iggy
 6:22.85 Jaysammey777
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(8)

 6.14 Kurainu17
 9.36 stevecho816
 14.36 Iggy
 25.92 Jaysammey777
 29.43 qaz
 32.97 MatsBergsten
 37.72 bacyril
 1:09.15 Schmidt
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 35.65 Iggy
 42.96 Roman
 54.94 mycube
 59.74 Mikel
 1:15.86 MatsBergsten
 1:56.56 qaz
 2:25.56 bacyril
 3:20.99 Jaysammey777
 5:53.86 Schmidt
 DNF tdm
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 4:02.53 Roman
 6:19.03 MatsBergsten
11:59.80 qaz
13:22.59 bryson azzopard
 DNF Iggy
 DNF mycube
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(7)

 7:09.69 Roman
13:44.38 Mikel
14:25.31 MatsBergsten
14:27.75 Mike Hughey
 DNF qaz
 DNF Iggy
 DNF mycube
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(3)

2/2 ( 8:43)  Jaysammey777
3/4 (26:49)  bacyril
2/3 (11:45)  MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 49.56 bacyril
 1:04.06 Jaysammey777
 DNF Iggy
*2-3-4 Relay*(13)

 53.27 stevecho816
 55.61 Lapinsavant
 1:16.11 Iggy
 1:26.92 bacyril
 1:28.00 bryson azzopard
 1:38.87 qaz
 1:39.82 Regimaster
 1:40.70 windhero
 1:45.92 rona3
 1:57.64 tdm
 1:59.86 Tx789
 2:02.93 Jaysammey777
 2:34.33 Schmidt
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(7)

 2:07.09 stevecho816
 2:09.77 Lapinsavant
 3:17.66 bacyril
 3:19.13 Iggy
 3:19.27 bryson azzopard
 5:10.42 rona3
 5:39.92 Jaysammey777
*Magic*(3)

 0.94 SweetSolver
 2.28 Jaysammey777
 2.64 Iggy
*Master Magic*(4)

 3.36 Iggy
 4.28 SweetSolver
 5.51 Jaysammey777
 5.58 Tx789
*Skewb*(11)

 7.97 Tim Major
 11.96 antoineccantin
 15.45 Schmidt
 16.87 qaz
 21.06 natezach728
 21.36 Tx789
 23.07 Jaysammey777
 24.75 bacyril
 26.70 Spaxxy
 27.16 Iggy
 28.98 brandbest1
*Clock*(6)

 10.02 Perff
 10.05 Iggy
 17.86 bacyril
 19.29 qaz
 23.70 Tx789
 26.85 Jaysammey777
*Pyraminx*(16)

 4.93 Iggy
 5.53 bacyril
 5.92 stevecho816
 6.00 natezach728
 6.34 Lapinsavant
 7.01 Regimaster
 7.91 notfeliks
 8.43 SweetSolver
 9.35 Tx789
 10.03 qaz
 11.65 bryson azzopard
 11.96 Dene
 12.32 rona3
 13.84 tengurocks
 16.05 Schmidt
 17.36 Jaysammey777
*Megaminx*(4)

 1:35.01 Iggy
 1:35.89 bacyril
 2:03.69 Jaysammey777
 2:04.96 Dene
*Square-1*(8)

 18.02 brandbest1
 23.04 Iggy
 25.78 Dene
 29.71 stevecho816
 38.42 bacyril
 48.81 bryson azzopard
 58.08 Jaysammey777
 1:36.50 Schmidt
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(7)

24 okayama
26 Meneghetti
27 guusrs
27 Attila
35 Iggy
36 qaz
48 Jaysammey777

*Contest results*

238 Iggy
183 bacyril
181 stevecho816
149 Jaysammey777
144 bryson azzopard
135 qaz
126 Lapinsavant
112 natezach728
109 Dene
106 mycube
78 Regimaster
75 tdm
72 yuxuibbs
69 MatsBergsten
60 riley
58 Schmidt
58 rona3
58 BoBoGuy
54 windhero
51 PaintKiller
49 Tx789
43 Roman
41 Kenneth Svendson
41 Mikel
41 Kurainu17
36 SweetSolver
34 notfeliks
33 brandbest1
29 Coolster01
26 MatejMuzatko
25 XTowncuber
24 typeman5
21 Perff
20 ajayd
20 larosh12
19 MarcelP
18 Gordon
17 okayama
17 Spaxxy
16 Meneghetti
15 Attila
15 guusrs
13 Mike Hughey
12 Tim Major
12 LostGent
11 antoineccantin
8 tengurocks
5 ComputerGuy365


----------

